# Finally! MY DADS LANDY. FULL WRITE UP 56k Hell no!



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Right then, where to begin. Its seems to have taken an age to do, so i'll try to remember what i did, the best i can.

Well, dad recently got hold of an A reg swb series 3 landy and asked me if i could give it a clean for him, which meant he wanted it looking shiney again.

Well here is what she looked like before i did anything to it.









I washed it with the dreaded one bucket method and clayed it using some swissvax clay and maxi suds II as lube. Now you would think all manner of things would come off, but it didnt even have the good grace to put anything onto the clay really.

The windows were slightly dirty, but this was sorted out with the stiff bit of a megs detail brush.









So after drying it off with some aquatouch fbz towels, i taped up a section and did a 50/50 using menz ip on a megs polishing pad on the makita.

Before









After









Here is the panel all done. (i went over it again after the photo was taken)









So i then did the top of the wing with the same combo, but just as i finished, the heavens opened and that was it for the day.

Day 2 saw me washing it again to remove any dust etc and then starting again with the polishing. The pad seemed to grip the paintwhen you first start polishing, but after a few seconds, it became ok again.

I did all the panels that i could with the rotary and then switched to the pc for the tighter areas.

Drivers door before









55/45









After









Here is a pic of the lower half done, but around the window still needs doing with the pc.

















Sorry no afters

I used a 4 inch polishing pad for all the small tight areas such as the vents above the bonnet








Again no afters, yet

This is what the pad looked like from all the dead paint coming off.









I had to keep spurring it with a brush to remove as much paint as i could from the pad.

Around the lights at the back (wheel was removed, so i could polish it)

Before









After









It was a pain in many ways, one of which was the fact i had to do alot of little tight areas by hand, such as between the lights.

I also polished around the windows using the pc.

50/50 ish









God only knows what paint was used on it, as it marked even with a cloth.

Here is what the pads looked like after all the machine polishing.









All the polishing done, it was given 2 coats of collinite 476.

The next day it was driven to a family friends house, were i could do the other bits and bobs.

Once there, the wheels were removed and it was put on blocks, Scouse style.









The grill and light surrounds were also removed, so they could be painted.

















Once painted, they were put back on.

Before









After









The wheels were wire brushed to remove any rust and were treated with hammerite kurust, taped up with 3m tape and then painted in rover leyland white, using rattle cans from halfords.

With this done, i called it a day.
I knew i could leave my stuff there over night because of their savage guard dog.

















Well that was the plan. I guess 11 week old st bernard puppys dont make very good guard dogs, because 5 mins later he was asleep.









The following day i masked around the car and put a sheet over the bonnet, ready for the roof to be painted.









I then used a step ladder and sanded some areas where the paint was flaking.
Once sanded, i used the same paint i had used on the wheels and sprayed the roof.

Whilest this was drying, i got the wire brush to the brake hubs and gave them a coat of kurust and did the same to the wheel nuts, which were later painted black.

After doing the roof, i painted the bumpers, hingesand window surrounds with a brush and a tin of hammerite satin black.

This was left to dry and i called it a day. I never thought it would ever take so long to do.

Back the next day and i gave the bumpers etc another coat where needed and used a small brush to paint parts of the hinges and any other small bits.

The wheels were then put back on. I then washed it again and put a coat of swissvax BOS using a german pad. While this was curing, i cleaned the glass inside and out, using 1z glass polish and a sonus applicator, buffing off with an aquatouch towel (only towels i use)

The wax was then buffed off and the tyres were given a coating of blackfire long lasting tyre gel.

So hereshe is after all my hard work. The sun was going down by this point.





































Well, thanks for reading(if you made it this far) It was alot of work, but i think the end results are worth it and my dad is happy. Shame about some of the paint having flaked off. I couldnt really tape anything up either, but oh well.

Any comments or questions are welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Stunning!

Shows alot of hard work put into it.

But does the dog like it?


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Quality mate,what a turn around,fair play to ya.well done


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

blue light makes a good finish to the roof!!

great turnaround there dude

how long in total did you spend on it?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The blue light is on there because someone found it and thought it would be funny to put it on there. My dad thought it looked like something out of heartbeat with it on there.

Spent probably 5 days on it in total. Paint drys quicker for no man.

The dog, just took a wiz and went back inside and fell asleep again.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

brilliant turnaround

good as new :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumb: top job mate


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

good detail,made for a good read but i do resent the scouse comment


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Like it - I bet dad was well chuffed :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Top work im sure you dad is well pleased with that as should you be, Great turnaround!! :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris, half of my family are from liverpool. Its a funny, chill. Though i'll remove it if it offends you.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning transformation, what a difference.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, well done


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cracking transformation mate - looks sooo much better after your work, especially with the repainted grill, roof and bumpers etc.

Cant be many workhorse SWB's wearing a coat of BoS :lol:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

brilliant write up, looks like a series 3 to me and not a defender ,they have flush grills not recessed one's


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow..... looks so much better!!!!

Well done:thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook TOP JOB!!!!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Absolutely cracking job, transformed it completely, real reward for all the effort you put in :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ace,cant beat an old landy.
Just got an old 600 rover to do up,hopefully my write up and finished job will be as good as yours!


----------



## d_toland (Jan 31, 2008)

Stunning by lookin at that i would think respray !


----------



## h9scw (Aug 8, 2006)

Its amazing what can be resurrected given a little time and effort....theres probably more cost in the products you put on it than the cost it took Solihull to spray it!
Quality job:thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats pretty cool - just one thing though you should delete the balance of the number plates in the earlier shots unless of course you polished them away in the last shots


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome Transformation, Looks Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome job matey..thanks for sharing...:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job there Francis


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is some turnaround - difficult to believe it is the same vehicle - a great bit of work :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice work what an improvement


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A lot of hard work there, and the rewards are clear to see. Really enjoyed reading that, on a cracking car too - gotta love the old Landies! Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work mate i'm sure your dad was over the moon with the results :thumb: :doublesho :speechles


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

a great tidy up there.

I think I'd have been inclined to do the heavy painting and cleaning work before the paint detailing tho.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

that is one hell of a turnaround!!!!!!! well done that man! kept another classic looking its best!


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

oh and i'm just about to show the G/F pics of the pooch, we love st bernards.....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW!!! now thats a turnaround really nice job! Great to see the ol 88" being looked after like that! cracking work!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking work there and a gorgeous puppy 

didnt know you had scousers near you aswell -










:lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lol. Cheers for all the nice comments guys. I get a 5 star rating too! Im dead chuffed. I dont know much about landy's, so i thought it was a defender, but your right, it is a series 3 with overdrive! lol

Iain, i was originally asked to make it shiney, but when my dad saw the results, he wanted the rest of it looking somewhere near as good, so i painted it. Hence why it was done in that order.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

top job paddy!

go and show the previous owner :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic restoration, well worth the effort :thumb:


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Chris, half of my family are from liverpool. Its a funny, chill. Though i'll remove it if it offends you.


dont be silly man, was only messin


----------



## Rhys (Aug 28, 2006)

Fantastic transformation!!!!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

chris_20 said:


> dont be silly man, was only messin


ok. i'll put it back.


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

cracking job mate and a great read:thumb: 
ian


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Superb... Love the 50/50's The best i've seen!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheers guys. Ian, you'll have to keep an eye out for it, though he doesnt want to bring it home now, because someone might want to steal it now. lol


----------



## Paul TVR (Oct 31, 2006)

Fantastic turn around, would love to get an old landy although not much point in London.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

That is the dog's &*^%$, or should I say the St. Bernard's whatsits! 

Great job, and I love the dog too :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## JohnDT83 (May 6, 2011)

Very nice work indeed mate. There is hope for my fading red zafira yet


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent turnaround, nice to see another old beastie brought back to life :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

chris_20 said:


> good detail,made for a good read but i do resent the scouse comment


Haha so do I, my car has never been on bricks ! The only red side of Liverpool is OUTSIDE of Liverpool though! :thumb:

What a great transformation though! Shame about the filla on the lower sil, because that is an otherwise tidy looking vehicle! Very very well done! :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

That is how a series 3 should look! Aaaah I miss mine!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Number plates blanked on some and not others, guess you noticed though.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job mate


----------

